# Perch mounts



## DZtaxidermy

Here are some various Perch mounts I have done throughout the years.

14 1/2"










Stringer of 13 to 14 inchers










15 3/4"










Perch on rock base










16 1/2"










16 1/4"










Fat HOG!


----------



## fish patroll

very nice Dan.


----------



## weatherby

Very nice


----------



## shadow7663

One Day I will have to get the perch stringer mount.. That is simply outstanding


----------



## Houghton laker

shadow7663 said:


> One Day I will have to get the perch stringer mount.. That is simply outstanding



Not sure if he does mounts that small jason!!:lol: :lol: 

But really....I just got my walleye mount back and WOW....you do some great work!! I am really impressed!! Thanks again!


----------



## DZtaxidermy

Thanks guys. 

Glad you liked you walleye Kevin. It sure was a nice fish.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Very nice. Thanks for putting the bill along side otherwise it is impossible to tell how BIG those fish really are.


----------

